

Traffic Visualisation as Art - theblackbox
http://www.khm.de/~tre/void.htm
server traffic visualisation for a digital art exhibit I found on Museum of Modern Art web gallery (one of my favourite sites ever)<p>http://www.moma.org/interactives/exhibitions/2008/elasticmind/#/1/
======
theblackbox
wanted to link this one as well as it's one of my favourite websites ever,
think I've plugged it on HN before. (It was where I found this crazy
visualisation)

[http://www.moma.org/interactives/exhibitions/2008/elasticmin...](http://www.moma.org/interactives/exhibitions/2008/elasticmind/#/1/)

